# I suppose this fits here...



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 14, 2016)

My wife and I are turkey hunting addicts. Probably no surprise there. We went to Pigeon Forge, Tn last weekend to get away and relax for a couple days. We came home with these... both of our first time. 



 



 

The reason behind the 3 tracks, and the reason one is turned a little off from the other two is simple. Our 3 kids... Chase, then the twins. Already making plans for more.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 14, 2016)

Wow.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 14, 2016)

Is that @Brink 's arm?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 14, 2016)

Nicely done. Those look great!!

Making plans for more kids or tats?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 15, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> more kids or tats?


Tats... We have plenty kids

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MKTacop (Apr 15, 2016)

Nice tattoos! Be careful, they are addictive.  I started with one to remember my time in the Air Force.....now I have two half-sleeves and another on my forearm. Planning at least one full sleeve eventually.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 15, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Is that @Brink 's arm?



My arm?
No tats on me.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 15, 2016)

Only thing I know about tats is ain't none going to be put on me. Too easy for the law dogs to positively ID you.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Apr 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Only thing I know about tats is ain't none going to be put on me. Too easy for the law dogs to positively ID you.


I agree. That, and I'm too much of a wuss to pay someone to torture me with needles.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 15, 2016)

SENC said:


> I agree. That, and I'm too much of a wuss to pay someone to torture me with needles.


It didn't hurt, surprisingly. I was nervous but pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Brink (Apr 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Only thing I know about tats is ain't none going to be put on me. Too easy for the law dogs to positively ID you.



Positively ID? 
This is @Kevin 's most recent police lineup pic.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin (Apr 15, 2016)

Brink said:


> Positively ID?
> This is @Kevin 's most recent police lineup pic.
> 
> View attachment 101879



We wee leprechauns has our advantages when it comes to skullduggery . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 15, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> It didn't hurt, surprisingly. I was nervous but pleasantly surprised.



I've heard it's much less painless when there is lots of alcohol involved.

Likewise never had one, never had desire to have one, until last year. Seriously contemplated going down and having one done after all the bitching about the confederate flag. Friend of mine had one of a skull with a Confederate Epée with the flag on front, underneath was inscribed "Forget Hell!"

Kinda figured it fit with all the attempts at rewriting history under the Obama Administration.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 19, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> I've hears it's much less painless when there is lots of alcohol involved.


I was kind of thinking that way... then was told not to drink, as it causes it to bleed a lot and will push the ink back out. So.. risk isn't worth reward apparently.


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 19, 2016)

How will you know it's there when all that hair grows back?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 19, 2016)

Now that was funny right there! I don't care who you are... That was funny!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 19, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> How will you know it's there when all that hair grows back?


My arms aren't THAT hairy lol


----------



## Brink (Apr 19, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> My arms aren't THAT hairy lol



I was shocked by them.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 19, 2016)

Brink said:


> I was shocked by them.


lol. well, i guess the ink being smeared all over my arm makes the hair stand out more

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

